# A few pics of my latest .



## dragnit (May 26, 2018)




----------



## burnin1 (May 26, 2018)

Awesome!   Ty


----------



## buds_killington (May 27, 2018)

nice


----------



## roofwayne (May 27, 2018)

Looks very Tasty, nice frost!.....rw


----------

